# Need help: Transurethral incision of bladder neck contracture



## NL2022

Need help with CPT code for Transurethral incision of bladder neck contracture TUIBNC. The op note states that the physician did do a cystoscopy and then removed the cystoscope and placed the resectoscope. He states that he performed transuretharal incision of the bladder neck contracture using the Collins knife. 

Thanks


----------



## syllingk

Have you lookd at 52285? Code explanation is The physician passes a cytourethroscope through the urethra and bladder to treat female urethral syndrome. The physician may pass special intruments through the cystoscope to incise the opening of the urethra, dilate the urethra, incise the inside of the urethra, treat septal fibrosis of the urethra and vagina, incise the bladder neck, or destroy polyps of the urethra in the bladder neck or tirgone with fulguration. 
596.0

Now that I typed all that you are going to say it wasn't a female. LOL


----------



## NL2022

I did forget to mention the patient is male. Sorry.
Thanks!


----------



## syllingk

52500


----------



## cdenis

52500


----------



## hhowald

This information is from the AUA's Coding Today website:

CPT Assistant  May 2009, Volume 19, Issue 5, pages 8-9 & 11


Surgery/Urinary System 



Question: May code 52500 be reported for surgical treatment of a bladder neck contracture if a #24 resectoscope with a "cold knife" was used? 



Answer: There are two options for this type of procedure depending on whether a resection or incision was performed. If the urologist uses a resectoscope and surgically resects tissue, then use CPT code 52500, Transurethral resection of bladder neck (separate procedure). If a knife is used to perform the incision in the bladder neck, use CPT code 52276, Cystourethroscopy with direct vision internal urethrotomy.[/COLOR]


----------



## syllingk

Good info!


----------

